# Concentric fitting?



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

Concentric fitting? Plumbing inspector failed me because I didn't have a concentric fitting on the outlet of my grease interceptor. Says I need a 4x2 concentric fitting. I have 4 x 1 1/2 bushing going into the inlet (2 sinks), but says I cant use a bushing on the outlet. I wasnt there, but he drew it up for the owner to show me. Have you seen this fitting? I've worked on grease traps before, cant recall seeing a fitting that keeps the 4" invert and 2" invert flush together.


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Feb 22, 2014)

The picture is of an eccentric fitting. I've seen them in PVC, cast iron, ductile iron, flanged fabricated steel, and butt welded stainless.

Dignity, Honor, and Respect: Even when their, dishonoring disrespect leaves you indignant.


----------



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

jigs-n-fixtures said:


> The picture is of an eccentric fitting. I've seen them in PVC, cast iron, ductile iron, flanged fabricated steel, and butt welded stainless.
> 
> Dignity, Honor, and Respect: Even when their, dishonoring disrespect leaves you indignant.


Good to fn know. Thank you!


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

why not order the grease trap with the right size inlet and outlet?


----------



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

justme said:


> why not order the grease trap with the right size inlet and outlet?


Not in stock, owner didnt want to wait on order.. time, time, time bro.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

...


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

well now because you didn't have the time to do it right the first time you get to spend more time doing it twice.


----------



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

justme said:


> well now because you didn't have the time to do it right the first time you get to spend more time doing it twice.


...really?? Lol.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

justme said:


> well now because you didn't have the time to do it right the first time you get to spend more time doing it twice.


True story. Some companies mottos are we do it nice because we do it twice. Or there's never enough time to do it right but always enough to do it over.


----------



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

RW Plumbing said:


> True story. Some companies mottos are we do it nice because we do it twice. Or there's never enough time to do it right but always enough to do it over.


It's a lesson learned with the fitting, I really thought I can just bush it down. All good. And trust me I'm not that guy with that motto. Cheers.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Eccentric fitting or not, reduction in size of a drain line in the direction of flow is a code violation no matter which book you read. I am surprised the inspector even gave you the option.


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

You must be in the inspector's good books, to reduce? All well I guess he looks at the grease interceptor as one big clean out as it will be serviced often anyway?


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

I see this all the time to be honest, and using concentric reducers (reducing ferncos actually) I don't know if people get a deal for buying a "standard size" grease trap or what, but hey they have all passed inspection


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

pigskin plumber said:


> ...really?? Lol.



Just giving ya a little ribbing. lol


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

pigskin plumber said:


> Concentric fitting? Plumbing inspector failed me because I didn't have a concentric fitting on the outlet of my grease interceptor. Says I need a 4x2 concentric fitting. I have 4 x 1 1/2 bushing going into the inlet (2 sinks), but says I cant use a bushing on the outlet. I wasnt there, but he drew it up for the owner to show me. Have you seen this fitting? I've worked on grease traps before, cant recall seeing a fitting that keeps the 4" invert and 2" invert flush together.


Is this an external Grease Interceptor? That makes no sense at all? Who cares if the Interceptor is to big, it will give it more grease retention . I would ask him to explain his theory , and also to state in the code where it is dictated. Point of use interceptor will have a reduction on the inlet on the flow control tee, but pipe diameter will be the same. Get it an actual code or else appeal his decision.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

if you can post pics of a concentric fitting and pics of eccentric fitting


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Concentric


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Eccentric


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm guessing the inspector wants him to use an eccentric reducer so the relationship between the inlet and outlet doesn't change. By using a bushing or bell reducer you lose that inch. Just a guess. Probably has no effect on the trap operation anyways.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Rando said:


> I'm guessing the inspector wants him to use an eccentric reducer so the relationship between the inlet and outlet doesn't change. By using a bushing or bell reducer you lose that inch. Just a guess. Probably has no effect on the trap operation anyways.


Eccentric will allow the flow to not go uphill to get in the 2".


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> Eccentric will allow the flow to not go uphill to get in the 2".


By function, the grease trap forces the flow to go uphill way more than that fitting. But technically, the inspector is right.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Letterrip said:


> By function, the grease trap forces the flow to go uphill way more than that fitting. But technically, the inspector is right.


Not really tho right??with the inlet higher than the outlet wouldn't that be same as gravity flow???


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Should have ordered the right one even if they didn't like it. Unless you want to jack around to find a eccentric reducer I would just use a 4x2 reducing long sweep 90 have the inspector thumbs up it and walk away.


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

My two cents, with the concentric fitting there is an uphill section to create build up, there by a eventual back up. With the eccentric the bottom is level with pipe or elbow and no shelf to build up on. Make sense ?


----------



## themavinator (Apr 15, 2009)

HonestPlumb said:


> My two cents, with the concentric fitting there is an uphill section to create build up, there by a eventual back up. With the eccentric the bottom is level with pipe or elbow and no shelf to build up on. Make sense ?


He used a bushing not a concentric fitting but either way i agree with you. The reduction, whether a reducer or a bushing, creates a lower ledge where buildup can occur. By the way, i know this because we failed once for this exact same situation. Only difference is the grease trap was existing. We ended up getting the right size grease trap.


----------

